# Leopard gecko walking in circles all the time



## HannahSmithxx (Jul 6, 2012)

My friends leopard gecko is constantly walking in circles, is half blind and will hardly eat anything, please let me know what this could mean ? :S


----------



## bloodsyre (Jan 29, 2012)

sounds like it has Enigma syndrome....  poor thing ...


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Could you say what morph it is? or put pictures up?
Also what temperatures are the tank? 
How old is it? 
How do you know it is half blind?
Has anything in the tank changed recently?

These symptoms could be a few things but more details of the animal and setup can help to narrow it down


----------



## HannahSmithxx (Jul 6, 2012)

I dont know how to put photo's up on reply, so i'll put one in my albums, you could look on there? its called stevie and i dont know much other information because its not my gecko x


----------



## HannahSmithxx (Jul 6, 2012)

I dont know how to put photo's up on reply, so i'll put one in my albums, you could look on there? its called stevie and i dont know much other information because its not my gecko x


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I've had a look and will confess I'm awful at morphs 

I understand that you won't know all that stuff I asked, but if you could possibly find out some of them it would be very helpful 

As bloodsyre said it could be enigma syndrome. Leos of the enigma morph are prone to the enigma syndrome (it's all down to genetics!). The syndrome can range from circling, star gazing and bad aim/hunting to full on seizures and can result in death. There is little you can do about this, although if the symptoms are bad most people choose to put the animal to sleep.

I'm not saying this is what he definitely has, as these symptoms can come from overheating and infections/parasites. If it's ok, could you or I post the picture of him in the lizard section asking what morph he is and then that could answer whether or not he's an enigma (although other pictures may be needed including ones from above and eye shots to get an accurate ID)


----------



## HannahSmithxx (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay thankyou  i'll try and find out some more information x


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi I've heard back from someone and they think he has enigma characteristics, so it may be that he's suffering from enigma syndrome.

The syndrome can pretty much appear within a day and will vary in severity, unfortunately there is no cure and will be unlikely to get better. 

A few things that your friend can try that may help to improve his condition is to increase their intake of calcium and introducing a low percentage UVB light. If he cannot feed, shed and move around properly it may be best to consider putting him to sleep, as he may not have a great quality of life.

If your friend is unsure, I would recommend seeing a specialist reptile vet to discuss what could be done. Do you know where your friend got him from? Unless they explained the possibility of enigma syndrome, it is very irresponsible to sell the gecko to an unknowing person.


----------

